# Rock Shox Boxxer for my 08 Giant Glory FR



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking to replace my Marzocchi RCV 66 single crown fork on my 08 Giant Glory FR w/ a Rock Shox Boxxer dual crown fork. I believe this should be a good replacement fork for my bike. My question is, is there anything I should be aware of as far as fitment or is this for pretty much a straight swap/replacement? I know I have seen these fork on 08+ Giant Glory's before. Any help/advice is and will be appreciated. Details of the bike are....it's in near new condition for an 08, never abused, I am 160lbs and its seen limited DH/FR and will only be used for such. I F'd up my Marzocchi and want the better dual crown fork and a little more travel. I do not want another single crown fork! Thanx in advance for any help!

Jay


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

If the headtube and axle size are the same it should be no problemo


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

You will need a new headset and stem. Otherwise you are good to go.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Why would I need a new headset? Just curious..trying to get educated here LOL.
Also the specs on my bike list a 1.5 steer tube. The forks i'm looking @ on Ebay all list a 1 1/8.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

you'll need a reducing headset (ie a headset that allows an 1 1/8" steerer be run on a frame that takes a 1 1/2" steerer).


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this normal to have to do? I mean, is this the normal setup for a DH/FR bike w/ a 1.5" headtube to have to use a reducing headset so the dual crown fork can be used? Are dual crown forks made with a 1.5" steer tube or only the 1 1/8 steer tube?


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

dual crown are 1 1/8.

as stated, you need a reducer headset... 1 1/2 headtube, 1 1/8 steerer.

totally normal.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Great info! I have learned something today! Appreciate it bro! So that aside now, my current Marzocchi takes a 20mm axle/hub which should be what I need to be able to go over to the dual crown without changing anything there. You guys rock!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

As far as a stem, any recommendations?


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

one of these will do the trick:
Straitline SC Boxxer Stem Boxxer Direct Mount Stem Detail Page


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

95 GT Rebound said:


> As far as a stem, any recommendations?


here's a good list

Universal Cycles -- Product Search - 29 Products

its all preference. do you want a slight riser bar stem, 0 rise, or drop stem. also crown rising or lowering, and handlebar rise also play a role.

anyway, i have a funn direct mount for a boxxer. its 30mm rise (well depending on how it's measured. it's really only 15mm rise from top of crown to bottom of bar) that i'll sell you cheap...$20. i used it for one ride. its pretty much as brand new as it can get. ended up on a -20mm rise stem.

not trying to spam, or step on toes over here (i know how some people are about people selling things on here), just a friendly offer as it's just sat here for the past 3 months.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

drastic, can you post up a pic on here of that stem? Opinions on the 30mm rise?? Seems a tad high?
istandalone....will that Straighline work well with the Boxxer? Dont want to run into stanchion/fork interference and have it be a waste of money. I want to do this right the first time.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

the straightline stem will work fine with the boxxer. Also, I highly recommend getting an angleset for that bicycle. I used to have one, and its got awkward geometry. Its too tall (14.5BB) and too steep (67 degree HA). If the BB was .5 inches lower and it were 2 degrees slacker, it would be perfect. If anglesets existed when I had that bike, I'd probably still be riding it, and not have had a canfield, and now a trek. 

That bike is an awkward bike that should be steered clear of, unless you slap an angleset in it and make it a pimp-a-pot-omus. To run an angleset, you need a 1.125 (1 1/8) fork, so the boxxer will work well there, and you'll need a new stem. 

And honestly, an angleset will change the way that bike handles and rides more then the fork swap will.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

What do you mean by "angleset". Is that an adjustable headset make the headtube angle have more slack? I appreciate all the info and schooling!!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep, just did some research and that's what it is. There are different sizes though. I was looking @ the Cane Creek one which is the ZS49-ZS49/30....1.5 headtube w/ a 1 1/8 steer tube (conversion). If i'm wrong someone steer me in the right direction. This is an expensive piece!!!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Thinking this is the fork I maybe using for this project...
RockShox BoXXer R2C2, Coil White, MaxleLight DH | eBay


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

95 GT Rebound said:


> Yep, just did some research and that's what it is. There are different sizes though. I was looking @ the Cane Creek one which is the ZS49-ZS49/30....1.5 headtube w/ a 1 1/8 steer tube (conversion). If i'm wrong someone steer me in the right direction. This is an expensive piece!!!


that should be the one. You could probably call cane creek to double check. Yeah, they are super expensive, but well worth it - like I said, it'll make a bigger difference (very positive) in how your bike rides then the fork will. It will turn the bike into a true DH bike, rather then a trail bike that weighs 45lbs and has 8 inches of travel. It will make it more stable, better in corners, steeps, and highspeed.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestion William!!! I think I am going to do the Angleset! I am going to call Cane Creek tomorrow to make sure I am heading in the right direction with getting the right headset.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

You do realize that the Boxxer R2C2 as with any other Rock Shox product will require more maintenance.

They are great products, I was just saying fyi if you didn't know.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not affraid of the maint. Besides, the plus side is i'm 150-160 lbs @ my heaviest so it's not as though I'll be beating it too bad like a guy who's 200+ lbs. Its all good. Appreciate the heads up though bro's.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Why not just upgrade to a better 66? This one is a great deal:

Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Fork from Hucknroll.com

Plus, I can guarantee you that the newer zocchis with the evo cartridge feel much, much better than anything rockshox is making, and they literally require a tenth of the maintence. win win


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

95 GT Rebound said:


> Thinking this is the fork I maybe using for this project...
> RockShox BoXXer R2C2, Coil White, MaxleLight DH | eBay


btw, those forks are $795 at go-ride's website....the advertisement @ the top of this webpage is off by $200


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Norcoshore1 said:


> Why not just upgrade to a better 66? This one is a great deal:
> 
> Marzocchi 66 RC3 Evo Fork from .com
> 
> Plus, I can guarantee you that the newer zocchis with the evo cartridge feel much, much better than anything rockshox is making, and they literally require a tenth of the maintence. win win


really? you have a r2c2? you know how to set suspension up? Because if you think anything can feel much much much better then you clearly don't. There are definitely little tweaks that can be made for improvements, but its still a pretty dialed fork. I like the new 40 slightly more, and I don't think the boxxer is end all be all of forks, but its still a fantastic fork. Its fairly easy to setup as long as you know how to tune rebound damping, its very smooth, and its feels pretty damn good. I've only jumped on a 66 evo, not a 888 evo, and it felt pretty good. I don't think marzocchi sucks by any measure, I'm not trying to sh1t on them, and I'm sure they ride great too.

And you maintain your 66 once every 15 years? because it takes me an hour to completely rebuild my boxxer and I've done it once in about a year and a half of ownership, and it feels butter smooth. I'd say you're exaggerating a great deal about a product you know nothing about in order to sound like a fanboy and sell another companies fork.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

the point I am trying to make is marzocchis are generally known to require substantially less maintence than anything rockshox or fox are making. I ridden an r2c2, and to me my 66 took a dump on it. I'm not saying its bad, just saying I like the 66 more. besides, you can buy that 66 I suggested, PLUS an angleset for less than the boxxer your so adamant on defending, which I thought was a worthwhile suggestion to the OP. you said it yourself, all forks in this range are good, so why are you going to write off a completely valid suggestion because you are in disagreeance with my opinion? Are you sure your not a rockshox fanboy? you seem to get pretty defensive when someone says anything bad about your beloved boxxer. btw, if your doing a service on a fork every 1.5 years when it has recommended maintenence interval of 25 hours, you either a) dont ride very much or b) dont know enough to know what your talking about. just sayin'


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

looking at my 66 manual right now, it has an oil change interval of 100 hours. so yes, its not a tenth, JUST a _mere_ 4 times less.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Norcoshore1 said:


> the point I am trying to make is marzocchis are generally known to require substantially less maintence than anything rockshox or fox are making. I ridden an r2c2, and to me my 66 took a dump on it. I'm not saying its bad, just saying I like the 66 more. besides, you can buy that 66 I suggested, PLUS an angleset for less than the boxxer your so adamant on defending, which I thought was a worthwhile suggestion to the OP. you said it yourself, all forks in this range are good, so why are you going to write off a completely valid suggestion because you are in disagreeance with my opinion? Are you sure your not a rockshox fanboy? you seem to get pretty defensive when someone says anything bad about your beloved boxxer. btw, if your doing a service on a fork every 1.5 years when it has recommended maintenence interval of 25 hours, you either a) dont ride very much or b) dont know enough to know what your talking about. just sayin'


my beloved boxxer? I literally just said that I think other forks are good. One of the things great things I've noticed with marzocchi is that you have to be a complete fycktard to set it up really poorly (at least with their non ata forks). And it sounds like thats a definite plus for you, because you like simplicity. Nothing wrong with that. But to say it took a dump on somebody elses boxxer that you rode that wasn't set up for you without mentioning how well/recently it had been rebuilt just says ignoramous.

As far as service intervals, I agree, one and a half years is alot longer then recommended. However, its not necessary to rebuild something "just cuz." If something starts to feeling sticky or some bs, its definitely time, but if its feeling smooth as the day you rebuilt it, you probably don't need to rebuild it. The damper oil came out cleaner after a year and a half of riding then any marzocchi fork I've owned. Among the DH forks I've owned, a 66rc3 (2008), a 2008 boxxer WC, a 2009 40rc2, a 2010 boxxer team (currently on), a avalanche dampered totem (coil, currently sitting to the side while I use the boxxer. Great fork, but the damping is similar to my own set up, and I like the extra travel and stiffness with the boxxer).

And trying to suggest that I'm defensive because I'm calling you out for being a muttonhead is dumb. Yes, I know how to setup suspension, everybody who rides my bike likes it. yes, I have experience with lots of different forks, and yes, I know how to rebuild suspension. If you're going super super slow and need the 8 inch fork to track perfectly over pebbles at 3mph, then marzocchi is definitely the fork for you. If you're hitting any kind of real speads, they all even out real quick.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I got off the phone w/ Cane Creek a short while ago and the ZS49-ZS49/30....1.5 headtube w/ a 1 1/8 steer tube (conversion) is in fact the angleset headset I need. Now, just waiting for the guy who wants to buy my 01"VW Golf to pay me so I can finance this little project!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

95 GT Rebound said:


> I got off the phone w/ Cane Creek a short while ago and the ZS49-ZS49/30....1.5 headtube w/ a 1 1/8 steer tube (conversion) is in fact the angleset headset I need. Now, just waiting for the guy who wants to buy my 01"VW Golf to pay me so I can finance this little project!


thats rad man, the new fork and angleset are going to transform that bike into a fantastic play/DH bike. you're gonna have a good time on it. A word of advice though: if you're a home mechanic, those anglesets can be tricky to install, and you have to do it perfectly otherwise they can make annoying clicks. If you don't know what you're doing, I'd have a shop do it for you.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

My VW is sold as of last night....let the parts buying begin!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

rad, lets see some action shots once you get it all set up


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be having a shop do the install of the fork and will have pics and stuff to post up before and after. I will try and get the fork from Go-ride since they seem to be the cheapest place to get it which seems to be a few hundred$ less than anyone else.


----------



## bendik.ph (Jan 13, 2010)

i sold my 2011 r2c2 and bought a 2012 888 rc3 evo v2. the 888 is so much better.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

istandalone said:


> btw, those forks are $795 at go-ride's website....the advertisement @ the top of this webpage is off by $200


It still shows this fork for 995.00 above. How do you know its selling @ 795.00?


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

just like my post says, go to go-ride.com and look at the price they list. it's $799 though not $795.
still a good deal.

Bxxr R2C2 Blk 2011 RockShox BoXXer R2C2, Coil Black, MaxleLight DH Detail Page


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

That's what I did and I already ordered it  Also ordered a new Cane Creek angleset headset w/ the 1.5- cupset and a new white Giant saddle and those should be here this week. Will order my new stem soon and may as well toss in some new handlebars while I'm @ it too LOL.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

nice. i think you'll like the fork, i love mine. just make sure it's got the proper fluid levels and lube before installing it, RS is infamous for not filling lube to proper levels.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

How do I check for proper fluid levels and lube? Any tips on servicing, kind of oil it takes or anything else regarding this fork will be greatly appreciated. I am a do-it yourself kind of guy so I want to be able to maintain my new fork as best I can.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

95 GT Rebound said:


> How do I check for proper fluid levels and lube? Any tips on servicing, kind of oil it takes or anything else regarding this fork will be greatly appreciated. I am a do-it yourself kind of guy so I want to be able to maintain my new fork as best I can.


once you get the fork installed (for sake of the headset), you could take it back out (not sure how easily it comes out because ive never dealt with an angleset) and follow the instructions in the manual that will come with your fork. it will give you the proper fluid levels and what weight fluid to use. just take your time and keep track of where everything goes and you should be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Kewlness! Thanx bro!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

My Cane Creek Angleset headset just came in. It came w/ .5, 1.0 and 1.5 settings. The headtube angle on my on my 08' Giant Glory FR Is 67 deg. To get as close as I can to a DH headtube angle I am thinking I need to use the 1.5 deg setting. Am I correct?


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

95 GT Rebound said:


> My Cane Creek Angleset headset just came in. It came w/ .5, 1.0 and 1.5 settings. The headtube angle on my on my 08' Giant Glory FR Is 67 deg. To get as close as I can to a DH headtube angle I am thinking I need to use the 1.5 deg setting. Am I correct?


-1.5 is the way to go. I also replaced the 8.75x2.75 shock with an 8.5x2.5. Slightly less travel but a better shock and better geo.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

-1.5 it is for a 65.5 HT angle. This should do just fine for DH riding! Are you speaking of the rear shock you replaced?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

95 GT Rebound said:


> -1.5 it is for a 65.5 HT angle. This should do just fine for DH riding! Are you speaking of the rear shock you replaced?


yeah, although I wouldn't fyck with the shock. it'll screw with your leverage ratio and shock rate.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I will prob replace my Roco rear shock @ some point during this next season.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

So all my parts are in. The BoXXer comes with both the short and tall crowns. I'm guessing I will need/be using the short crown? BTW, all of you have been great with the advice and I've learned quite a bit!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

you can probably use either. The tall crown will let you extend the stantions to their longest/use a taller stack height, if most of your trails are ass over the rear tire steep. If you want a lower front end, then I'd run the short crown if possible


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Its decided then.....short crown. The place I ride only has 1 or 2 trails that are ass over the rear tire steep so I can make due the the short crown. Thanx for distinguishing between the 2!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Just got my Giant Glory back from the shop tonight. New BoXXer R2C2 installed w/ the Cane Creek Angle set headset w/ -1.5deg off set for a slacker HT angle (now @ 65.5) and a new Truvativ Direct Mount Stem. Loving it! Sorry about the indoor pics. I want to say thanx again for all who offered advice, steered me in the right direction and helped me learn about setting this bad boy up! You guys rock!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally got a few outside in the daylight...
Before:


















After:


----------



## mewsck (Feb 9, 2012)

sick rig


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanx bro. Can't wait to get this thing to Highland Mountain Bike Park here in NH. It's like art to me sitting in my living room LOL. Makes the wife soooo happy (insert sarcasm here) LOL.


----------



## twicks200 (May 25, 2011)

i would go with the boxxer.


----------



## delnorte (Aug 10, 2006)

Dang, I have the same bike & now I want to do that to mine. Nice conversion, man.
Do you know if your BB height stayed the same or not?


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I just measured the BB height....13.75".


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

baddass, makes me miss mine, and I have a giant raging man boner for my session!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I love my Glory and if I didn't have a Glory I would only have 1 other kind of bike..... A Trek Session! I got to use a Trek Session 8 for a full day of DH riding and fell in love with the bike and how it handled and all. My Glory now reminds me a lot of the Session.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

I stand corrected its 14.5". BB height is measure from the center of the actual BB (not the very bottom of the bike frame which is what I first did). Rider weight/sag changes things a bit as well.


----------



## delnorte (Aug 10, 2006)

95 GT Rebound said:


> I stand corrected its 14.5". BB height is measure from the center of the actual BB (not the very bottom of the bike frame which is what I first did). Rider weight/sag changes things a bit as well.


Thx for the info. I'm interested in hearing your long term experiences with the angleset. I know so many of them have creaked on my buddies bikes with smaller forks. I'm curious to see if a fork with more leverage, such as your Boxxer, will produce similar results.
Keep us posted!


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Will do. I will add to this as the season goes on after I get the fork dialed in and I've had some time with the current setup.


----------

